# Is there an all around wormer? Hook, whip, round, tape, etc.?



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Had to cancel Nia's vet check today because I got a phone call for an interview.

I phoned the vet and he said I could just buy some worming medication from a local pet shop or online.

Which wormer do you use?

I was thinking of getting Panacur for Nia. She hasn't been wormed for 5 months.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

One I really like to use is safeguard in the tube. It is good against multiple worms.


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

Do you know that she has worms? Many of the common flea and heartworm remedies do some other worms too. I like to let the vet check a fecal sample and give me the specific remedy for the type of worms my dog has if any. I went years without worms until Aster picked up whip worms that the Revolution and Heart Gard+ don't control.


----------



## kspdogs2 (Oct 13, 2009)

I use Safe Guard Goat wormer 1cc for every 5lb of dog for 5 days it gets all the worms but heart worms ,I worm my dogs every 4 months.


----------



## SandyPuppy (Aug 8, 2009)

Labsnothers said:


> Do you know that she has worms? Many of the common flea and heartworm remedies do some other worms too. I like to let the vet check a fecal sample and give me the specific remedy for the type of worms my dog has if any. I went years without worms until Aster picked up whip worms that the Revolution and Heart Gard+ don't control.


I find its best to do routine worming since fecal testing is not even accurate and many times comes back with a false negative. I've SEEN worms in poop before, did a fecal to make sure there wasn't other kinds in there as well, and the result came back negative for any type of worm! I've heard that happens more often than not.
If your dog has fleas you can bet it has tapeworms. Other deworming such as roundworm and hookworm should be done at least once a year.



kspdogs2 said:


> I use Safe Guard Goat wormer 1cc for every 5lb of dog for 5 days it gets all the worms but heart worms ,I worm my dogs every 4 months.


I googled it and what I found has a different dosage amount. Is this the same thing you use?

Safe-Guard® Dewormer for Goats 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Intervet

Suspension 10%
(100 mg/mL)
Indications:
Goats - 2.3 mg/lb (5mg/kg) body weight for the removal and control of Stomach worms (adults): Haemonchus contortus and Teladorsagia circumcincta.

Directions:
Determine the proper dose according to estimated body weight. Administer orally. The recommended dose of 2.3 mg/lb (5 mg/kg) is achieved when 2.3 mL of the drug are given for each 100 lb body weight.

Body Weight Amount 
25 lb 0.6 mL 
50 lb 1.2 mL 
75 lb 1.7 mL 
100 lb 2.3 mL 
125 lb 2.9 mL 

Under conditions of continued exposure to parasites, retreatment may be needed after 4 to 6 weeks.

Store at or below 25°C (77°F). Protect from freezing. Shake well before use.



http://www.jefferslivestock.com/ssc/product.asp?CID=2&pf_id=0029013


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

You can get panacure (fenbendiazol) at wal mart and use a 3 day course (just about all broad spectrum dewormers are recommended in a 3 day course and you don't have to fast your dog) of that or they also sell wormXplus both of which are broad specturm dewormers that handle all 3 major types of tapeworm hook and round worm. you will not hurt your dog if you deworm and they don't have worms. They give you pre-measured doseages so that you don't have to worry about over dosing your dog. We use safeguard for horses but also are expereinced dog people and have knowledge of the correct doseages. BUT we also get the wal mart fenbendiazol for our 5 pound toy fox just because it's too easy to overdose that little fella. If you're not comfortable with that spend the $6-$12 bucks at wal mart and get the prepackaged stuff. it's just as good and a lot safer if your unconfident about the info you're getting on doseage of safeguard.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

I think the one I use is for horses. Use it for 3 days in a row.


----------



## kspdogs2 (Oct 13, 2009)

SandyPuppy said:


> I find its best to do routine worming since fecal testing is not even accurate and many times comes back with a false negative. I've SEEN worms in poop before, did a fecal to make sure there wasn't other kinds in there as well, and the result came back negative for any type of worm! I've heard that happens more often than not.
> If your dog has fleas you can bet it has tapeworms. Other deworming such as roundworm and hookworm should be done at least once a year.
> 
> 
> ...



The 1cc for 5lb of weight was recommended by my Vet for 5 days this will get the tape worm . 3 days will get rid of all other worms I always do the 5 days to cover the tape worms to . with puppies I worm at 8wks and 12 wks when the puppies are ready to go to their new homes.


----------

